# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  محاضرة في الإجراءات الجنائية بعنوان "حدود الدعوى أمام المحكمة"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا بطلابي الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الرابعة ( انتظام - انتساب - شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية ) بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

نظرا لما تمر به البلاد من مواجهة لفيرس الكورونا

سأتابع مع حضراتكم المحاضرات على صفحتي على المنتدى وكذلك اليوتيوب

ومرفق لينك المحاضرة المعنونة بــ " حدود الدعوى أمام المحكمة"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hEN4F41sXU

ويمكننا التواصل على المنتدى لمن لديه أي سؤال في المحاضرة

مع خالص دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها

----------


## ياسين ياسين كامل

شكرا على الموجود

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

جامد                            جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## رايات مصرية

الحمد لله والشكر لله، سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين â™¥

----------


## drmahmoud

شكرا جدا على الموضوع الهادف

----------


## Ahmad88

روعة كروعتك

----------

